# Okuma Solaris



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Does anyone know how long the top section of the 12' Okuma Solaris is??

SLSS-1202MHI 12'0" MH Surf Spinning 20 - 40 3 - 8oz 2peice

Thanks.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Don't quote me on this, but I think that both sections are equal.
It's a nice rod, I like it better than my 12 foot Tica.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have one at home and both sections are equal.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey OldBay,*

Buy it, you'll like it alot! .....Tightlines


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*solaris*

anthony you know that the solaris has also come out with the 12 in the conventional? If it is anything like the spinning rod it has to be awesome....salt


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah I've seen the 12' conventional on e-bay. Too bad I don't use conventionals for casting, maybe one day.


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Finally was able to test my 12' Solaris spinning rod today that I got back in December. I took it to the park and tossed a baseball. It is awesome. I really love it! There is no comparison to my first surf rod, a Jarvis Walker (Supposedly Ugly stick blank) that was way too flimsy. The Solaris is just stiff enough with great feedback. I don't know the right words, but it just feels great when you cast.

Btw, I got this rod from Baran013 at a better price than I could find anywhere. If you are interested in one, send him a PM. He has a good source for them. I admire that he respects the non commercial theme of these boards and doesn't try to take advantage of them by advertising here.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Hi "rocknwine",*

How have you been? How is your son? It sounds like you are continuing to improve. I hope to see you both, soon!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Sweet Spot*

How many ounces does the 12' Solaris like to throw the best? I was casting my 12' Tica this weekend and it seemed to like 8 oz pretty well. Actually felt better with 8 than it does with 6.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Oldbay,*

The 12' Solaris realy likes 4 to 6 oz's. IMO the Solaris rods smoke the Ticas. The old Ticas are great rods but now that they have done away with the Fuji guides and reel seats there [email protected]


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*YouDaMan*

Thanks,

Good thing I have a b-day coming up. I think another rod will soon be added to the quiver.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I have*

four of them now. Two 12's a 10 and a 8'er for plugs. There great rods, I luv um! .....Tightlines


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Solaris*

I have three now : a 12' , 10', and 8' ....really like the performance, quality, and price. The eight works out nicely for inlet and calm surf plugging and comes in handy from the pier.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Haha, now I can finally join the Solaris rod club. Me and my bros got one 12' and two 10's spinning. I'm waiting on the delivery of my 11' casting one to come in anyday now  It's silly cause I've never even used one yet. All purchased during this off-season.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I just, and I mean _just_ unpacked the 12 foot conventional for my 525MAG T and a 9 footer for my 13 yo son that will wear a 6500C3.

This was a purchase sight unseen; the talk about them here and elsewhere made my decision. I have St. Croix, Breakaway and Loomis and I am impressed with the fit finish and components of the Okuma's. I'll be throwing the 12 footer in about 2 hrs.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Hey Sarge*

Let me know how you like that 12' caster Solaris. I have the spinner in the 12 and have been waiting to see one of the casting models....salt


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*I have four Solaris rods now*

all spinning. I picked up a 12' with the group buy here on the board. I then picked up a 10' and two 9' (one 1-4 oz., other 3-6 oz.) on e-bay for $130 for all three including shipping. I have not even removed the tags on 9' rods yet. Still looking for reels for them. I have been out practicing with the 12' and 10' a couple times and like them alot. I have no style or form yet but I'm hitting 90 yards most cast. Never casting this much weight in the past I don't have much to compare to but I like the way they feel. 
I picked up a never used 12' OM on ebay a couple weeks ago but not yet tried it out to compare. Maybe will get a chance next week. Too much work and not enough fishing in my life right now. 
6 new rods in 4 months, hope my wife doesn't go to the storage unit. (The sixth is 18' surf rod from Eourpe that was an impulse ebay buy)


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*SALTSKAKER*

I like the rod; it's going to take me a little time to adjust my timing, I moved from a 10' St. Croix that worked like an extension of my arm, into this rod. I was throwing 5 with it but over water and with people around so distance was deceiving and I couldn't seriously get into it. 

If I don't go fishing tomorrow I'll take it to the field and do some measured comparisons and play with weight. I'll post again tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Thanks Sarge*

I have the spinner and love it, I am interested in your opinion of the rod. Thanks for the info


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Wow mapcaster, you sure do have spring fever. Hope you get lucky on the water after buying all that gear during the off season. Seems like you got a good price on all of them.


----------

